# Consent Decree shuts it down



## pumpkinboy (Jul 18, 2005)

Bodie Island spit, okracoke spit and Cape Point are all shut down due to least tern activity. 

Hope you got one this weekend, 'cus drum fishing is over for the spring.:--|


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, at least I got to see it last weekend. This is really suck.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> Well, at least I got to see it last weekend. This is really suck.


yeah, i really cant believe it ACTUALLY happened.



Jesse


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yeah, i really cant believe it ACTUALLY happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


I can. If it wasn't for the birds it would be cause some knucklehead went into the closure. Just a matter of time unfortunately. Was thinking of making a run tomorrow, but I guess that idea's shot to hell.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This was to be expected... Even though that doesn't make me feel any better about it...

These businesses down here are going to take a big hit... I hope all the special intrest groups have been served by the federal government to thier satisfaction...


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

I say we all sit off the hill in a boat and snipe the birds.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

or throw a ton of alka seltzer out and sit back and watch:beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

red_fish said:


> or throw a ton of alka seltzer out and sit back and watch:beer:


God bless stupid people...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank God I got a new job... My old one just VANISHED into thin air... This is just so danged sad... I knew NPS was up to something today, I saw them cruising all OVER the place.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sick of hearing about the lack of legal process from a bunch of wahoos that don't want to fight. Get your butt moving and follow the birds and eat crackers. 

Make sure the alka selzer nutts are kept at bay. Keep those who want to post photos of playing monopoly with green turtles off the boards. Make sure that a silly jerk who thinks it's cool to walk inside the boundary gets a swift shot from the back end of your surf rod. (I'm not in any way inciting violence.) Silly chit like this is what looses wars....yes it is a war. It's a war about civility and you can argue all day and night for the next six weeks as to whether it's "correct" or not... that is not for you to decide.

I've got several ideas that will prevail. Loose the lexicon of what the property was, could be, should be... and focus on what it is and may be. Here's where the issues come to focus. I've heard process fails, heard it before, heard many complain, and seen it work QUITE WELL. 

Let a southern man show a smooth way and obeyance upon such "and" much of this, with proper argument, will come to pass. I've heard about why the arguments to date are correct...IMO they fall pitifully short of proper process, redress and political correctness. I don't like this anymore than you but you've got to get a grip on what it takes to win. 

I apoligize for those who disagree and for strong words which I set forth. I stand by what I say and, after all, I am.

May we all pray that the world as we know it does not come to a total police state where those who are not able of self control pay dearly for that control which they lack.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

hey salt&sand, next time you want to rant, write all that chit down, leave it be for 15 minutes, come back and cut it in half, then press "post". That way you can cut to the chase instead of all the useless verbiage. Thanks.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fight To Win! bring winners to the fight.

Easy enough?

These folks are not playing games, it's all about dominating the land and balance needs to be brought to the equation. 

I'll shut it and listen to the experts.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

JeepMike said:


> Thank God I got a new job... My old one just VANISHED into thin air... This is just so danged sad... I knew NPS was up to something today, I saw them cruising all OVER the place.



Well one more point before I hit it....

What do you think they were observing? Were they marking nests? Someone needs to make sure that their notations are accurate and not pandering to their losses.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

there goes my vacation trip..

now. who wants to go and release some cats?

im pretty sure if we all released 1 cat, there wouldnt be any birds left to worry about.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

saltandsand said:


> Well one more point before I hit it....
> 
> What do you think they were observing? Were they marking nests? Someone needs to make sure that their notations are accurate and not pandering to their losses.


Thats the problem saltndsand There is nobody from our side that has the power to check whether or not the notations are correct,,,NPS there is basically just the darksides [email protected] now, the Eco's have em in both their front and back pockets,,


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

pumpkinboy said:


> Bodie Island spit, okracoke spit and Cape Point are all shut down due to least tern activity.
> 
> Hope you got one this weekend, 'cus drum fishing is over for the spring.:--|


Since I don't fish that far down as often as most, my question is how long will this closure be? Is this just for the duration of the nesting season or permanent?


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Lets face it. You cant fight the bastards and we aint gonna win. They could give a chit less about a man wanting to catch a fish or take his kid to the beach for a memory. Quit being so g***d*** nice and fight. When Hatteras goes to hell in a hand basket these crazy ass tree hugger will be happy.


----------



## pumpkinboy (Jul 18, 2005)

lil red jeep said:


> Since I don't fish that far down as often as most, my question is how long will this closure be? Is this just for the duration of the nesting season or permanent?



I believe it is until nesting is over this fall, but i could be wrong


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

If you are fighting the defenders of wildlife you are fighting the wrong people.

My efforts going forward will be dedicated to making sure the congress men and women that support the interest of the people of the state of North Carolina are fully aware that "they" stand to lose something now. One vote from me has always meant they were one vote from wine, cheese and special interest money up on "capital hill". Lets see what they think about their past efforts over the coming months as I do everything in my power as an average piss ant to let them know I am an American not a socialist.......and my vote will mean something next fall.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> This was to be expected... Even though that doesn't make me feel any better about it...
> 
> These businesses down here are going to take a big hit... I hope all the special intrest groups have been served by the federal government to thier satisfaction...


Hey Kenny, I wonder how much of this fight from the DOW and SENC is being initiated by the Ocean Front property owners who don't want trucks 'spoiling' their beach view? That doesn't apply to the Point, but it is a way of reducing if not eliminating the access and thus the vehicles...


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

I know this is a horrible huge step in the wrong direction...being that the closures affect the best fishing spots.

But correct me if I am wrong in that there is still a substantial portion of beach on the Hatteras National Seashore open to ORVs...correct? 

(for now anyway)

I guess I'm just confused as to why people are canceling trips and looking for other places to fish when there are still miles of beach open to ORVs...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SaltSlinger said:


> I know this is a horrible huge step in the wrong direction...being that the closures affect the best fishing spots.
> 
> But correct me if I am wrong in that there is still a substantial portion of beach on the Hatteras National Seashore open to ORVs...correct?
> 
> ...


 You're absolutly right.. Although many of those beaches will be occupied by swimers,surfers,ect... 
There are a few spots left to fish,but when you look at the closure between ramps 23-27,closing behind cottages for the season,closing every good "BIG FISH SPOT",was thier goal,and they most definatly achieved it...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Kenny, I wonder how much of this fight from the DOW and SENC is being initiated by the Ocean Front property owners who don't want trucks 'spoiling' their beach view? That doesn't apply to the Point, but it is a way of reducing if not eliminating the access and thus the vehicles...


 No doubt Kyota was enjoying every minute.. Could backfire on him though,if all the fishermen decide that near his house in Frisco is an excellent spot to walk over and fish...

I've seen folks blaming NPS,it ain't so,promise.. In actuality they have been good to us,considering what the special intrest groups would have done.. Believe me,from 6am-10pm s*cks,but in compairison 6am-6pm s*cks much worse,that's what they wanted.. This is just one example,there are many more consesions these "people that want to impose thier will on others" wanted....


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> There are a few spots left to fish,but when you look at the closure between ramps 23-27,closing behind cottages for the season,closing every good "BIG FISH SPOT",was thier goal,and they most definatly achieved it...


Maybe I'm missing something, since I'm certainly not local, but where does it say that between ramps 23-27 are closed? I didn't see that - or are they closed for some other reason?

Just how far up the Banks can/will the consent decree affect?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

joe l. said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, since I'm certainly not local, but where does it say that between ramps 23-27 are closed? I didn't see that - or are they closed for some other reason?
> 
> Just how far up the Banks can/will the consent decree affect?


 Sorry,for the scewup.. It's 27-30 not the other I posted...

It can affect all areas that are national seashore.. The really sad part of this,is Hatteras will be the model for Cape Lookout as well...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Sorry,for the scewup.. It's 27-30 not the other I posted...
> 
> It can affect all areas that are national seashore.. The really sad part of this,is Hatteras will be the model for Cape Lookout as well...


dont you mean Cape LOCKOUT?


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

Kenny,

Here is a suggestion for Frank and Bob. Take those maps that Frank was showing a few weeks ago and mark the areas in red that are closed to all. Mark in yellow for foot traffic and green for ORV traffic. Get copies on the boards and give out copies at the tackle shops and send people fishing! We need people supporting the businesses.


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Sorry,for the scewup.. It's 27-30 not the other I posted...
> 
> It can affect all areas that are national seashore.. The really sad part of this,is Hatteras will be the model for Cape Lookout as well...


Ahhh OK, I gotcha. Just wanted to make sure, as we're coming down over Memorial Day weekend as well as again in late August. Just making sure what's what so I don't mistakenly end up where I shouldn't. For August, our beach house is fairly close to those ramps, and I was planning on fishing them. Hopefully come that time it will still be open there. I've written to some of the reps, etc listed here in prior threads, but not sure how much they'll wanna listen to a Pennsylvania boy who come to the OBX once in a while. But hopefully every little bit helps.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Another thing, if your not going to come down, I don't give a $%^&* and stop telling everyone about how much business were going to lose. You guys lost a fishing spot, these people are losing jobs. If you decide not to come, please just do that, I get so sick of people coming up to me on beach saying "I can't believe this, I'll never come back". GOOD, more fishing for me.... ughh, sorry guys, most of yall are pretty straight shooters, but if your not going to come, then just don't, no need to broadcast that to everyone.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

JeepMike said:


> Another thing, if your not going to come down, I don't give a $%^&* and stop telling everyone about how much business were going to lose. You guys lost a fishing spot, these people are losing jobs. If you decide not to come, please just do that, I get so sick of people coming up to me on beach saying "I can't believe this, I'll never come back". GOOD, more fishing for me.... ughh, sorry guys, most of yall are pretty straight shooters, but if your not going to come, then just don't, no need to broadcast that to everyone.


Mike, as a recent transplant down there my advice would be to deal with it...

Hopefully all these same people are telling their congress reps too.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Ehh i probably went on more of a rant there than I meant to. But I'm a life long North Carolinian and have been coming here for years myself. It is just incredibly frustrating....


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

I kinda agree Mike...sure, a lot of ground was lost with these closures, and it stinks. Hopefully the tide swings back the other way some day. But heck the majority of the Hatteras National Seashore is still open to ORVs. As I said in my previous post, I'm confused by all the talk of finding another place to fish, canceling vacations, etc. All ya gotta do is find a different spot a few miles up the beach.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

People don't go to Augusta to play the golf course down the street. And I sure as heck aint going to Busch Gardens if the roller coasters are shut down.

I can see what you guys mean...there are other fishing holes. But at the same time "making the best of the situation" means you are willing to accept the fact that a big part of your fishing heritage was just snatched from you like it never meant a damn thing. Poof......just like that


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SaltSlinger said:


> I kinda agree Mike...sure, a lot of ground was lost with these closures, and it stinks. Hopefully the tide swings back the other way some day. But heck the majority of the Hatteras National Seashore is still open to ORVs. As I said in my previous post, I'm confused by all the talk of finding another place to fish, canceling vacations, etc. All ya gotta do is find a different spot a few miles up the beach.


A big one for me is the no ORV use between 10PM and 6AM. The beaches are totally closed then. No access period!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> A big one for me is the no ORV use between 10PM and 6AM. The beaches are totally closed then. No access period!


Same here Clay. If I head down to fish, I want to fish, not sleep. Nighttime has always been my favorite time to fish down there. I'm looking at fishing locally more this year because of it. I've already gotten the go ahead from the General to get a yak since I won't be heading south as much.


----------

